# 21.9.1.v6



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

I received this update early this morning. I thought my Roamio Plus rebooted due to a thunderstorm but it installed this update. Also have it on my 6 minis. Not sure what it changed.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It was posted last weekend there was a v6 coming that was to address a few bugs in v5. It sounded like this would be the final spring release


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like TiVo's servers are going to be busy today.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Yup, seems to be coming out quick, at least to those of us who already had V5. My Bolt is pending restart this morning . . .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Got v6 on all my TiVo’s this morning.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I received V6 today too. I also noticed another bug (that was also present in V5). On my Roamio OTA the channel signal strength function is no longer working. Any channel that I enter always displays a signal strength of "67". I can even type in a channel from out of my area that I know I don't get and it still shows a signal strength of "67".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Adam C. said:


> I received V6 today too. I also noticed another bug (that was also present in V5). On my Roamio OTA the channel signal strength function is no longer working. Any channel that I enter always displays a signal strength of "67". I can even type in a channel from out of my area that I know I don't get and it still shows a signal strength of "67".


I think the cable version is bad also. Plus, when you exit the test, all tuners used to be on the last channel tested.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Used my TiVo this morning and didn't even think to check.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Didn't fix the bug where deleting a currently recording show takes you to live TV with the info banner of the recording (even though viewing a different channel) that was just deleted and a second "Delete this recording?" message when you exit the messed up live channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess the software notes have gone the way of the Dodo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess the software notes have gone the way of the Dodo.


We dont even know if 6 is the final spring update.. I suspect we will see notes once the final version is out like we usually do


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Can someone tell me how to turn the backgrounds from grey/black to blue?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Lrscpa said:


> Can someone tell me how to turn the backgrounds from grey/black to blue?


It isnt that specific

Blue swirls vs black background is controlled in settings.

The blue is shown on some screens without show photos when background images is turned on.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Haven't received an update to my system in months so I don't even have the last version yet


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

I got v6 this morning. I can't say what's been fixed, but by my observation there were no changes to CEC. It worked well for me prior to the latest TE4 Refresh, but the current implementation has several undesirable side effects. I've had to disable it again.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Megamind said:


> I got v6 this morning. I can't say what's been fixed, but by my observation there were no changes to CEC. It worked well for me prior to the latest TE4 Refresh, but the current implementation has several undesirable side effects. I've had to disable it again.


Does it still put the TiVo in standby upon powering down? That caused me to turn off CEC.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

NYHeel said:


> Does it still put the TiVo in standby upon powering down? That caused me to turn off CEC.


Yes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The info bar has been updated. They added “Change SkipMode” to the ribbon. It only appears while watching a program with skip.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Pressing the 'slow button' while on the Home Screen will hide the video window on the DVR and the background video on the mini from appearing the *next* time the Home Screen is accessed. This is described in the new viewer guide.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> The info bar has been updated. They added "Change SkipMode" to the ribbon. It only appears while watching a program with skip.


Nice improvement. I like that the current status (Manual/Automatic) is also shown.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

All movies recorded and in the guides now show the MPAA or TV ratings with this release,
also this update rebooted way faster than V5 .

Good Going TiVo!


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Hydra just keeps getting better and better, could not be happier with the recent updates


----------



## spameater2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ever since 21.9.1.v3, I have lost my Smart Bar on my Minis v1 (A92). I have seven minis hooked up a Roamio Plus and all of them are experiencing the same thing. I have six hooked up via MoCa and one by Ethernet. I tried restarting all seven, including my Roamio a few times. I unplugged every box and just plugged in the Roamio, and then once it was up, each mini one by one. That didn't work. I have restarted my router and repeated those steps above and still no smart bar on the minis. It comes up on the Roamio without a problem. I received 21.9.1.v5 and now 21.9.1.v6 and the problem persists. Any ideas? Has anyone else experienced this since 21.9.1.v3? They were fine before. No other issues, Live TV and recordings are fine.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Hydra just keeps getting better and better, could not be happier with the recent updates


Good to know. I have had a TiVo Bolt for 2 years but didn't switch to the TE4 UI until yesterday. I am currently running *21.8.3.RC4-USC-11*. I am eagerly awaiting *21.9.1.x*. I wonder how long I will have to wait. I signed up on the page that was posted here for early access, but I don't know if that is still good or not.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

spameater2005 said:


> Ever since 21.9.1.v3, I have lost my Smart Bar on my Minis v1 (A92).


I had the exact same issue on my v1 and v2 minis. I chatted with Dylan Wondra on Facebook. He knew what it was and had me fixed up in a matter of minutes by pushing a signal to the minis. Start out by sending him your TSNs and the image you posted here.


----------



## spameater2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

Megamind said:


> I had the exact same issue on my v1 and v2 minis. I chatted with Dylan Wondra on Facebook. He knew what it was and had me fixed up in a matter of minutes by pushing a signal to the minis. Start out by sending him your TSNs and the image you posted here.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok so this update was pending when I got home from work, on both my Roamio OTA and Mini. The issues I encountered in VT are still there, so I too have no idea what this version fixed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> The info bar has been updated. They added "Change SkipMode" to the ribbon. It only appears while watching a program with skip.


BTW, this also appears on the mini so you can at least turn autoskip off on the mini. I haven't tested if it can turn it on.

I just tested. It turns on or off autoskip for that viewing of the recording only. Both on the main box and the mini.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Out of town and watching my TiVo mini via Slingbox. Yesterday the mini locked up. My guess is it needs a restart because of v6. I guess I am SOL until I get home unless someone knows how to reboot a mini remotely?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Before the V6, hydra, I was able to hear the sound affect when the skip icon appear on the TV. Now with the V6 I don't hear anything. I have the TiVo hooked up to a sound bar if that makes a difference. In the option menu I does show sound listed to medium so I don't know how to bring it back or if you can.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Phil T said:


> Out of town and watching my TiVo mini via Slingbox. Yesterday the mini locked up. My guess is it needs a restart because of v6. I guess I am SOL until I get home unless someone knows how to reboot a mini remotely?


Yes, say: ALEXA, TURN OFF HOUSE, THEN TURN BACK ON AFTER 10 SECONDS


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Phil T said:


> Out of town and watching my TiVo mini via Slingbox. Yesterday the mini locked up. My guess is it needs a restart because of v6. I guess I am SOL until I get home unless someone knows how to reboot a mini remotely?


If your mini is locked up there is not much you can do except unplug it when you get home. It is possible to reboot a Tivo using the Slingbox remote commands, but those are not going to work if the Mini is locked up.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I don't know if this is specific to V6 (did not look with V5), but now you cannot see the recently deleted folder on a remote device.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> I don't know if this is specific to V6 (did not look with V5), but now you cannot see the recently deleted folder on a remote device.


I can. From bolt to bolt. And mini to bolt.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I can. From bolt to bolt. And mini to bolt.


OK, then maybe the issue is only trying to see the Recently Deleted folder on a remote device running TE3? Neither my Mini nor my Bolt running V6 can see the deleted folder on my Bolt that is running TE3.

I did not have this problem with 21.8.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Phil T said:


> Out of town and watching my TiVo mini via Slingbox. Yesterday the mini locked up. My guess is it needs a restart because of v6. I guess I am SOL until I get home unless someone knows how to reboot a mini remotely?


Get and use this.... Works great if you need to do a remote reboot 
https://www.amazon.com/Zettaguard-C...-APP-Control/dp/B06W2NDRQ4/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Megamind said:


> This is described in the new viewer guide.


Can a new Viewer Guide be purchased from Tivo? I can print out the PDF, of course, but the one from Tivo would be nicer.

BTW, the Signal Strength meter problem really needs to be fixed! I need to re-aim my antenna and it would really help if it worked!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

V7Goose said:


> I don't know if this is specific to V6 (did not look with V5), but now you cannot see the recently deleted folder on a remote device.


From my TE3 Roamio I can see two deleted items folders on my TE4 Roamio. One is just dots and dates. If I delete a program, its invisible double also goes away. Been that way from day 1.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tiger62 said:


> Can a new Viewer Guide be purchased from Tivo? I can print out the PDF, of course, but the one from Tivo would be nicer.
> 
> BTW, the Signal Strength meter problem really needs to be fixed! I need to re-aim my antenna and it would really help if it worked!


The only paper "Viewer Guide" that came with my Bolt a few years ago was the fold-out wall poster with pictograms, lol.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> OK, then maybe the issue is only trying to see the Recently Deleted folder on a remote device running TE3? Neither my Mini nor my Bolt running V6 can see the deleted folder on my Bolt that is running TE3.
> 
> I did not have this problem with 21.8.


That is possible. As TE4 progresses, I'd expect more and more incompatibilities to appear with a mixed environment. It's hard to keep two versions totally compatible.


----------



## LVKeith (Jan 30, 2018)

I received this update yesterday (Friday) afternoon sometime. Last night when I got home I checked to see if update was received and network connection said pending restart. Since I had nothing being recorded at the time I did the restart. After restart everything looked OK.

I record the 10P local news every night and then watch it from behind about 10 minutes to cut out the commercials. While watching the news from behind (it was still recording) the Tivo rebooted on it's own for no apparent reason. When it came back up I checked network connection and it had a successful connection at about 915P and the next connection would be at 10:50p. I thought that was a little bit weird. But I finished watching the news and went to bed.

This morning (Sat) I was watching a recorded show (nothing being recorded at the time) and it rebooted again. After reboot I checked network connection and it had a successful connection about 45 minutes earlier (I guess that's what caused the reboot. Next connection was in about 45 minutes. After that successful connection it rebooted again with a network connection due in about an hour.

It looks to me, like it's going to continue the connections and reboots from now on no matter what I do. Have never seen this happen before with either TE3 or TE4. I guess if I can't get it to stop I will have to go back to TE3 and see if that fixes the problem.

FYI - I have a bolt vox which came with TE4 in Jan of 2018, but I downgraded to TE3. Have had TE4 since Feb and have had no problems at all (other than this).

Any suggestions or help to fix this problem would be appreciated. I'm not going to spend the time on the phone with Tivo support, if I can't get it to stop rebooting I guess I'll just go back to TE3 and lose the few recordings I have.

Update:

Since posting my box has rebooted 7 additional times, always after a network connection. I have now disabled wifi (and ethernet) and did power reset to Tivo and tuning adapter. I am going to see if that somehow will fix the problem. It looks like no one else on this version has had this problem, but I can assure you it relates the v6 update I received last night. Prior to that everything was OK.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Megamind said:


> Pressing the 'slow button' while on the Home Screen will hide the video window on the DVR and the background video on the mini from appearing the *next* time the Home Screen is accessed. This is described in the new viewer guide.


The guide doesn't mention the "next" part. I think that's still a bug.

"To temporarily hide the background video or video window, press the SLOW button . To bring it back, press SLOW button again. To watch the video in full screen, press Exit"
from Page 3


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> The guide doesn't mention the "next" part. I think that's still a bug.


I agree, the 'next' doesn't make any sense to me either. OTOH, I'm not likely to ever use this feature once I've set it one way or the other.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> The guide doesn't mention the "next" part. I think that's still a bug.


It's a bug. Hit Slow. Move anywhere and it then kills the window. Hit slow again. It takes effect on the next menu movement.

Not that it matters, but with TE3, you hit Slow and the video stops but the audio switches to PCM, so sound effects (if enabled) will function. Hit Slow again and the window displays and DD comes back.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Turned on my tv/woke TiVo to see if I had the v6 update.

I did, but TiVo had lost all sound. Had to reboot.

Still has bugs 


My mini still has the video window, is this an intended change or a bug? Previously minis only had the video window in the live guide.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> Turned on my tv/woke TiVo to see if I had the v6 update.
> 
> I did, but TiVo had lost all sound. Had to reboot.
> 
> ...


On purpose


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

ufo4sale said:


> Before the V6, hydra, I was able to hear the sound affect when the skip icon appear on the TV. Now with the V6 I don't hear anything. I have the TiVo hooked up to a sound bar if that makes a difference. In the option menu I does show sound listed to medium so I don't know how to bring it back or if you can.


I had this issue briefly after the update yesterday no SKIP pop up with sound. But also SKIP wasn't working and I had it turned on to Automatic. The new option to toggle on/off under info during a recording wasn't working hitting OK/SEL didn't work. A reboot fixed all this.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Haven't received v6 yet. One of the things I don't like like with T4 is when next program starts the mini info bar pops up. Couldn't find anywhere in the settings to disable this. A little annoying.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I think the cable version is bad also. Plus, when you exit the test, all tuners used to be on the last channel tested.


I am on cable and the test seems to work as expected. 
Channels show strength between 92-95


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

edit: Confirmed to be erroneous reporting. User was just confused.

This post should be ignored.
--

FYI... at least one user is reporting that they have the ability within the TE4 UI to initiate a show transfer from remote DVRs that are running TE3:


KJN said:


> Yes, I was surprised too. I will post proof when I get a chance.
> 
> I have no reason to BS this, It just works.
> 
> I took pictures showing the transfers, but I cannot upload them.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I found another bug this evening. I started recording a show at 10pm. About 15 minutes into the show I began watching the DVR recording from the beginning while the rest of the show continued recording. A few minutes in I decided I didn't like the show so I selected "Stop Recording and Delete". That function stopped recording but did not delete the portion of the show that had already recorded.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Adam C. said:


> I found another bug this evening. I started recording a show at 10pm. About 15 minutes into the show I began watching the DVR recording from the beginning while the rest of the show continued recording. A few minutes in I decided I didn't like the show so I selected "Stop Recording and Delete". That function stopped recording but did not delete the portion of the show that had already recorded.


I am on the same version 6 on my Bolt and yesterday I was watching the recording of the golf tournament that had started an hour before and when they had a second rain delay I decided to quit recording and delete and it stopped recording and deleted the entire recording to that point.

The default is to stop recording and keep it to that point, you have to cursor down one place to both stop and delete the recording. Are you positive you selected to also delete? I have done that twice since the latest update and it worked fine both times, so no bug on mine.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Adam C. said:


> I found another bug this evening. I started recording a show at 10pm. About 15 minutes into the show I began watching the DVR recording from the beginning while the rest of the show continued recording. A few minutes in I decided I didn't like the show so I selected "Stop Recording and Delete". That function stopped recording but did not delete the portion of the show that had already recorded.


This isn't a new bug, I've seen it many times and I don't have 21.9.1v6 yet.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Has anybody been able to get the OTA signal strength meter to work. It shows 72 on all channels, even channels I don't get. It is a crucial part of a Bolt OTA to aim an antenna.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

lman said:


> Has anybody been able to get the OTA signal strength meter to work. It shows 72 on all channels, even channels I don't get. It is a crucial part of a Bolt OTA to aim an antenna.


This really needs to be fixed! I need to re-aim my antenna and I can't do it accurately!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

LVKeith said:


> Any suggestions or help to fix this problem would be appreciated. I'm not going to spend the time on the phone with Tivo support, if I can't get it to stop rebooting I guess I'll just go back to TE3 and lose the few recordings I have.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Since posting my box has rebooted 7 additional times, always after a network connection. I have now disabled wifi (and ethernet) and did power reset to Tivo and tuning adapter. I am going to see if that somehow will fix the problem. It looks like no one else on this version has had this problem, but I can assure you it relates the v6 update I received last night. Prior to that everything was OK.


I suggest you try the Kickstart code to reload the current software - maybe something didn't happen just right with your update? If this was a regular problem with V6, there certainly would be more reports of it in these forums.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

lman said:


> Has anybody been able to get the OTA signal strength meter to work. It shows 72 on all channels, even channels I don't get. It is a crucial part of a Bolt OTA to aim an antenna.


No Signal Strength Meter at all for me - ALL channels just show "No Digital Signal". Maybe that is because the lowest channel in my channel list is currently off the air?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tiger62 said:


> This really needs to be fixed! I need to re-aim my antenna and I can't do it accurately!


Use your tv


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DeltaOne said:


> This isn't a new bug, I've seen it many times and I don't have 21.9.1v6 yet.


And I see it regularly on TE3/20.*.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Do the V1 Minis play well with the latest T4 release?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

XIBM said:


> Do the V1 Minis play well with the latest T4 release?


It works fine on mine. Of course, app speed is not the same as it is on the later Minis, but that's not TE4-specific.


----------



## philnj1211 (Feb 19, 2016)

Today, I updated my Bolt to Hydra. I have version 21.8.3. How do I get to the latest version that will enable me to have commercial skip? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

compnurd said:


> Use your tv


My "TV" is a Panasonic plasma monitor...no tuner. Multiple HDMI inputs but no tuner.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

XIBM said:


> Do the V1 Minis play well with the latest T4 release?


Far as I can tell on my non-Vox Mini, it seems to be fine.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

philnj1211 said:


> Today, I updated my Bolt to Hydra. I have version 21.8.3. How do I get to the latest version that will enable me to have commercial skip? Thanks in advance!


Have you tried forcing a connection? That can work. There is also a sign up page in the Commercial Skip thread.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

XIBM said:


> Do the V1 Minis play well with the latest T4 release?


I have a V1 Mini and everything seems to be running fine with the latest update. I don't know if it is my imagination but it even seems a little bit smoother!


----------



## philnj1211 (Feb 19, 2016)

smark said:


> Have you tried forcing a connection? That can work. There is also a sign up page in the Commercial Skip thread.


Forcing a connection was unsuccessful. I was unable to find the sign up page or the Commercial Skip thread. Appreciate the tips!


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

philnj1211 said:


> Forcing a connection was unsuccessful. I was unable to find the sign up page or the Commercial Skip thread. Appreciate the tips!


Here's the Update Request page


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

rjrsouthwest said:


> The default is to stop recording and keep it to that point, you have to cursor down one place to both stop and delete the recording. Are you positive you selected to also delete? I have done that twice since the latest update and it worked fine both times, so no bug on mine.


I just tried deleting an active recording and this time it worked fine. Maybe I accidentally clicked the wrong option last time.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the bug often, but not every time. An in-progress recording will not delete. It will just stop recording.

The delete dialog stays on the screen, and an "x" remains visible next to the program on the My Shows screen behind the dialog. It all stays like that until I hit exit to go back to live TV. Then I can go back and delete the program.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

philnj1211 said:


> Forcing a connection was unsuccessful. I was unable to find the sign up page or the Commercial Skip thread. Appreciate the tips!


I also just switched to TE4 on my Bolt this past Thursday and also signed up using the link above (not even sure if TiVo is still using that sign up page though). I have forced a number of connections since Thursday but I still haven't received 21.9. Of course it is the weekend so that could affect things or it is possible we will have to wait for the regular rollout of 21.9. I wonder if me just switching to TE4 might put me in the back of the list as far as upgrades to 21.9 are concerned? Not sure. Anyway, I'll get it when I get it I guess.


----------



## LVKeith (Jan 30, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> I suggest you try the Kickstart code to reload the current software - maybe something didn't happen just right with your update? If this was a regular problem with V6, there certainly would be more reports of it in these forums.


Thanks for the reply and info. Last night I disconnected internet access and did a power off reset of the Bolt and tuning adapter. Reconnected internet access and of course it did a connection to tivo service which did not cause a reboot. It's been fine all day today, so I have no idea what happened with the update to cause the rebooting. Just glad it's fixed and working.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but when one get 21.9.1 software that includes the built-in commercial skip, is the IFTTT app that did this (in a roundabout way) removed?


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

CharlesH said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but when one get 21.9.1 software that includes the built-in commercial skip, is the IFTTT app that did this (in a roundabout way) removed?


No. You have to go to the IFTTT website and turn it off.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but when one get 21.9.1 software that includes the built-in commercial skip, is the IFTTT app that did this (in a roundabout way) removed?


Other IFTTT applets can still be used with an AutoSkip'd TiVo, but you'll need to disable or delete any auto-skip IFTTT applets you have configured for your updated TiVos.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Does it still put the TiVo in standby upon powering down? That caused me to turn off CEC.





Megamind said:


> Yes.


I've just tested again and can confirm I am *not* experiencing any of these issues on my Roamio Plus with CEC (which I've left enabled,) Standby, losing buffers, or summoning Alexa to change channels from a TV OFF state.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> The info bar has been updated. They added "Change SkipMode" to the ribbon. It only appears while watching a program with skip.


This is very welcome and makes a lot more sense than the previous version where the only way for a Mini to turn it off, was via the host TiVo, and that would turn it off for everybody.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> Before the V6, hydra, I was able to hear the sound affect when the skip icon appear on the TV. Now with the V6 I don't hear anything. I have the TiVo hooked up to a sound bar if that makes a difference. In the option menu I does show sound listed to medium so I don't know how to bring it back or if you can.


Same here.

I tried a reboot as suggested above, and the SkipMode chime is still gone. I do have Dolby Audio enabled, but have always had it enabled, so perhaps the SkipMode chime has changed format, or was removed.

Without the skip chime, automatic SkipMode is almost TOO seamless.  I can't decide if I like this change or not, and kinda wish it was a user selectable option.


----------



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

More info here:

TiVo Experience 4.6 Update: Here's What's New - TiVo Blog


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Fofer said:


> I've just tested again and can confirm I am *not* experiencing any of these issues on my Roamio Plus with CEC (which I've left enabled,) Standby, losing buffers, or summoning Alexa to change channels from a TV OFF state.


Thanks for the heads up. I will reenable CEC and try it on my box. I don't really understand why anyone wants their box in standby.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm still using the "original" interface and don't want to change to Hydra again (tried it when it was first introduced) unless certain features are available. Would someone please be kind enough to tell me if the newest release includes:


The ability to transfer a show from a computer to the Tivo
"Live Guide" (as it is in the "old" interface)
The option to toggle a clock in the upper right corner of the screen (Select-Play-Select-9-Select)
Also, I've seen "CEC" mentioned a few times in this thread. What is CEC?

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

The code for the clock is definitely here and works well. I'm pretty sure the other options are still gone.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Fofer said:


> I've just tested again and can confirm I am *not* experiencing any of these issues on my Roamio Plus with CEC (which I've left enabled,) Standby, losing buffers, or summoning Alexa to change channels from a TV OFF state.


Definitely still an issue on my Bolt.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ADG said:


> Also, I've seen "CEC" mentioned a few times in this thread. What is CEC?


How to Enable HDMI-CEC on Your TV, and Why You Should

What CEC means on TiVo at least, is that with only the original beloved "peanut" TiVo remote, I can now press any button and it turns on the TV and switches to correct input. Previously I would have to "cycle through" the inputs on my TV to get to the right one. I have zero desire for a universal remote control in this room, I want to use the original TiVo remote, and CEC makes it a lot more seamless and easy to do so.

This, along with true automatic comskip, were the two biggest reasons I upgraded to Hydra, and I am very happy I did so. I rarely transferred videos from my PC to my TiVo (I have far better devices and workflows for that sort of thing) and I don't care about the loss of the Live Guide. My only regret with the update, is waiting as long as I did. I am very happy with it. TE3/Encore was always inconsistent and ugly to me. Hydra feels like a long-overdue breath of fresh air.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Megamind said:


> Definitely still an issue on my Bolt.


Hmm. I've read a few posts from users talking about overheating issues (or warnings) on their Bolts after updating. I'm wondering if the Bolt's architecture and implementation are different due to these concerns? Perhaps it's now programmed to go into standby more frequently and more aggressively?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ADG said:


> ]
> Also, I've seen "CEC" mentioned a few times in this thread. What is CEC?


Consumer Electronics Control. It's part of the HDMI standard that allows one device to control another. Implementation varies by brand and device.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I will reenable CEC and try it on my box. I don't really understand why anyone wants their box in standby.


Agreed. Especially when Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> Power Saving Settings is *OFF*.

The explanation for that setting, BTW, is _"The TiVo box will *never* automatically enter Standby. You can still put the TiVo box into Standby manually, and TiVo Suggestions will be recorded while the box is in Standby."_

(emphasis mine)

Part of me wonders how much less electricity the TiVo box uses when it's in low, medium, or high power savings. Realistically and practically speaking, how much more is it costing per year to leave it on 24/7? Further, I'm guessing that concern is why someone (else) may want their box in standby, when they're not actively using it. Even if it's only a few bucks.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks folks - appreciate the help. Looks like PC to Tivo transfers and live guide are still missing? Too bad (especially the transfers - that's a deal breaker for me). And since I almost always keep my inputs set to Tivo, CEC is a non-issue.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Fofer said:


> Hmm. I've read a few posts from users talking about overheating issues (or warnings) on their Bolts after updating. I'm wondering if the Bolt's architecture and implementation are different due to these concerns? Perhaps it's now programmed to go into standby more frequently and more aggressively?


The unit only goes into Standby if CEC is enabled.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Megamind said:


> The unit only goes into Standby if CEC is enabled.


Understood. But I have had CEC enabled on my Roamio Plus since I first installed Hydra last month, and my unit _isn't_ going into Standby with this update, thankfully. It's working as expected, just as before.

I don't know how else to explain the discrepancy and hope it's a bug that will be fixed for the folks experiencing it. I wouldn't want to disable CEC to work around it, because CEC is one of my favorite features of Hydra and was one of the biggest reasons I took the plunge in the first place. And if it caused my TiVo to constantly go into standby when I specifically set the Power Savings Settings of OFF, I'd be mightily annoyed.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

SATXTom said:


> More info here:
> TiVo Experience 4.6 Update: Here's What's New - TiVo Blog


Updated in 4.6:

And lastly, "*Next*" is now more binge-friendly. Next now gets you to the next episode in order of oldest to newest available episodes - instead of the next show in order of recording or air date.

blog.tivo.com/category/Consumer

_Stay tuned for a full breakdown of all of the new TiVo experience updates and enhancements. _


----------



## philnj1211 (Feb 19, 2016)

Over the weekend I updated three Tivo boxes (2 Bolts, 1 Roamio). All three are showing version 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849. Is the new software that gives the ability to Commercial Skip being sent to everyone? Or is it still in testing mode? I have forced updates, put my name on the Commercial skip list, and have had normal successful updates. No luck in the upgrade, looking for that elusive "pending restart" message. Thanks for any information in advance.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

philnj1211 said:


> 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849. Is the new software that gives the ability to Commercial Skip being sent to everyone?


"Automatic" commercial skip, and yes ... though not all at once. TiVo rolls out the software in phases to catch additional unexpected issues, and they've had to restart the rollout twice, already: started with 21.9.1.v3, then v5, and now v6.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SATXTom said:


> More info here:
> 
> TiVo Experience 4.6 Update: Here's What's New - TiVo Blog


Thanks, and thanks to William[email protected] for posting that partial features list.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

One oddity that I notice is that with the V6 is that the Pandora app is no longer listed under shortcuts. The previous version it was there. In fact I had it listed under seven and now it is blank but they have my other shortcut that I've made. I restarted the box and no such luck. The App does work just the shortcut got deleted.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks, and thanks to [email protected] for posting that partial features list.


Well, that post didn't last very long.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

ufo4sale said:


> One oddity that I notice is that with the V6 is that the Pandora app is no longer listed under shortcuts. The previous version it was there. In fact I had it listed under seven and now it is blank but they have my other shortcut that I've made. I restarted the box and no such luck. The App does work just the shortcut got deleted.


I saw the same thing but I was able to recreate the shortcut with no issue


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Megamind said:


> Well, that post didn't last very long.


Ha, I knew I should've copied/pasted it into the thread to save it.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks, and thanks to [email protected] for posting that partial features list.


Hmm I get 404 when i try to load it.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Megamind said:


> Well, that post didn't last very long.


:-(, tried to force my Tivo 5 times to get the update, but still no luck. Eh. Also any news about Tivo App for Apple TV, Amazon Fire Stick etc. ?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> One oddity that I notice is that with the V6 is that the Pandora app is no longer listed under shortcuts. The previous version it was there. In fact I had it listed under seven and now it is blank but they have my other shortcut that I've made. I restarted the box and no such luck. The App does work just the shortcut got deleted.


You mean as a choice to make a menu shortcut? I see it.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> You mean as a choice to make a menu shortcut? I see it.


Yes. I mean it was there and then it deleted it self from the shortcut list


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Apparently it fixed it self. Found it in the list. It must be the damn ghost in the machine again. Why MR Brain why.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Megamind said:


> Well, that post didn't last very long.


The blog is being updated to reflect the v4.8 updates new UI layout and TiVO Glove support.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Megamind said:


> Definitely still an issue on my Bolt.


I have v6 and it's still an issue with my Roamio Plus. I love the CEC feature on the TiVo, but hate that it goes to standby when I turn the TV off, so I too have to disable CEC for now..


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Balzer said:


> I have v6 and it's still an issue with my Roamio Plus. I love the CEC feature on the TiVo, but hate that it goes to standby when I turn the TV off, so I too have to disable CEC for now..


It's putting my Roamio OTA in standby as well, but unlike v5, I have sound when I wake it up. So I don't have a problem with it as long as that's not causing other problems.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I was wondering what's different about my TV, or my Roamio Plus running 21.9.1.v6 with CEC enabled, that the TiVo is NOT going into standby when I turn the TV off.

I obviously have "Power saving" OFF in TiVo's settings.

I have a Sony Bravia, and CEC (Bravia Sync) is enabled there too, and I use CEC all the time with other devices and other devices' remotes. It's one of my favorite features.

What's interesting is I think it might be my TV that is preventing this particular issue (thankfully.) Because I have a distinct setting for this sort of thing, and I've left it off:


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The one thing that appears to have broken for me with this recent update, with regards to CEC, is that Alexa voice commands to the TiVo are no longer turning the TV on as well, when necessary. Even though they used to, and according to this page, are supposed to:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/CEC-and-Wake-with-TiVo-button

I hope this gets fixed. It was working fine before.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Fofer said:


> The one thing that appears to have broken for me with this recent update, with regards to CEC, is that Alexa voice commands to the TiVo are no longer turning the TV on as well


Funny, mine _does_ turn on the TV with the latest update. That's one common problem with CEC; individual configurations often behave differently based the specific hardware and/or settings. With my current setup, if I have CEC enabled and the sound muted, any press of the key unmutes the sound. Not a significant issue by any measure, but not exactly desirable either.

My primary issue is that I don't want my DVR going into Standby, ever, and if CEC can't respect my Power Settings, then there should at least be a separate option to prevent this.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... a video describing what's new in the TE4 Spring Update...
*
What's new in the TiVo® Experience (April 2019)*


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fofer said:


> I was wondering what's different about my TV, or my Roamio Plus running 21.9.1.v6 with CEC enabled, that the TiVo is NOT going into standby when I turn the TV off.
> 
> I obviously have "Power saving" OFF in TiVo's settings.
> 
> ...


I have that setting available on my Sony Bravia as well. Disabling it does prevent the TiVo from going into standby, but it also prevents my soundbar from powering off, so that's a no-go for me.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

My soundbar is a Sonos Beam (in a 5.1 setup with a Sonos Sub and pair of Play:3's) that I use for music all the time too (probably more than even watching TV) so I never want it powering off anyway.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Fofer said:


> I was wondering what's different about my TV, or my Roamio Plus running 21.9.1.v6 with CEC enabled, that the TiVo is NOT going into standby when I turn the TV off.
> 
> I obviously have "Power saving" OFF in TiVo's settings.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!! Looks like my TV has such a setting (shockingly since it's 5+ years old) and in a couple quick tests, it appears that that also stops my Roamio OTA from turning off with the "TV PWR" button with these new releases.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fofer said:


> My soundbar is a Sonos Beam (in a 5.1 setup with a Sonos Sub and pair of Play:3's) that I use for music all the time too (probably more than even watching TV) so I never want it powering off anyway.


I said power off, but it actually just goes into standby. Anyway, I use my Sony soundbar to play music as well, but it will wake with Bluetooth or USB activity.


----------



## philnj1211 (Feb 19, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... a video describing what's new in the TE4 Spring Update...
> *
> What's new in the TiVo® Experience (April 2019)*


What is the time frame to be updated to 21.9.*? I updated three TIVO's this past weekend, still stuck at 21.8.3. I know you stated it is done in parts, just wanted to know if the wait is days, weeks, or longer. Thanks again!


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Fofer said:


> What's interesting is I think it might be my TV that is preventing this particular issue (thankfully.) Because I have a distinct setting for this sort of thing, and I've left it off:


Good call! I am sure that is what is causing my TV to put the TiVo into standby, so I will be checking that when I get home!

Thanks!


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

philnj1211 said:


> What is the time frame to be updated to 21.9.*? I updated three TIVO's this past weekend, still stuck at 21.8.3. I know you stated it is done in parts, just wanted to know if the wait is days, weeks, or longer. Thanks again!


Looks like they just started rolling it out, it can take few weeks. I added myself to the list but still no luck, tried 5 times today and still no new software. Gonna give up and try again next week.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I know how eager we are all to get these updates. So I feel your annoyance. But I just wanted to say that once it's your turn, you'll get it. Therefore there's no difference between trying 1 time today, or 5 times today. Trying repeatedly when your unit hasn't been queued to receive it, is simply a waste of time, I'm afraid.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Fofer said:


> I know how eager we are all to get these updates.


Come on~


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

The rollout has been interrupted twice already, as v3 was replaced with v5 and then v6. Has anyone new reported getting the update recently? I've only been seeing reports of people still waiting.


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

hapster85 said:


> The rollout has been interrupted twice already, as v3 was replaced with v5 and then v6. Has anyone new reported getting the update recently? I've only been seeing reports of people still waiting.


Yes. A few have reported getting v8. No info yet on the changes from v6.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cwoody222 said:


> My mini still has the video window, is this an intended change or a bug? Previously minis only had the video window in the live guide.





compnurd said:


> On purpose


I would like the video window on my mini but I would also like the option to actually have it be in the PIP window on the home screen instead of the only option being the background option, which I think it horribly ugly.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I am still hoping they bring back “sort by name” to the channel guide.

That’s still my biggest gripe with Hydra.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

CaseyJ said:


> Yes. A few have reported getting v8. No info yet on the changes from v6.


Count me among them. Had a pending restart this morning on Roamio OTA and Mini. Explains why those who haven't received 21.9.1.* at all are still waiting.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I got v8 on my Roamio. It fixed the video window dismissal (Slo-mo now hides/shows it immediately again) and my CEC once again changes to the correct input both when turning on the tv with the TiVo button and using Alexa.

CEC still puts Roamio to sleep, however.

My non-Vox Mini didn’t fare nearly as well. The PIP video window now shows/hides with the Slo-mo button but if you bring it back from a hidden state, the picture is blank. You can only get it back by going into live tv.

Worse, I lost my live tv every time I hid the video window. Hitting “live tv” would either give me the “can’t play right now” error or go into tv with a black screen.

The only way to get it back was to change channel.

When I was getting the “can’t play now” message I could only get to live tv thru the guide.

Also, there is still no way to display the PIP window on the home screen, it’s background or nothing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CaseyJ said:


> Yes. A few have reported getting v8.


FYI...

21.9.1.v11

--
21.9.1.v9
21.9.1.v8
21.9.1.v6
21.9.1.v5
21.9.1.v3

#TE4SpringUpdate2019


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone noticed V53 errors when tuning to some SDV channels? I haven’t had any issues for ages until recently updating to 21.9.1. I then must hit channel up then channel down in order to tune to the offending channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see: 21.9.1.v8


----------

